# Cannabis Extraction Thermodynamics 101



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 18, 2021)

Here are some handy numbers for computing cooling requirements when extracting cannabis using LPG or QWET:



			15.32 Cannabis Extraction Thermodynamics 101


----------

